# Antler gear shift knob



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Frickin sweet


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*hand fitment pic*

I also taped all drill bits off marking how deep I wanted to drill(as deep as possible without going thru the Antler).The Antler is pretty solid but note once you get into the bone marrow(center more poris area) drilling goes faster.Go slow as its easy to break them(don't ask how I know :-/).


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

I searched for hunting themed gear shift knobs and nothin,so were there's I want Theres ah man and his whiskey ready to make it happen!lol


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*truck its on*

07 tacoma locked and ready ta rock.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

AK&HIboy said:


> I searched for hunting themed gear shift knobs and nothin,so were there's I want Theres ah man and his whiskey ready to make it happen!lol


Or a man with his Monster energy drink lol. Nice work!!


----------



## rodtod03 (Nov 30, 2012)

I used the base of a chewed up shed i found and put it on my shifter knob in my pick,only diff was i was drinkin beer not whiskey!!!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice!The monster energy drink was there for in the morning to get me energized up for work lol I leave em in the truck in the cold months so I don't forget them lol.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks good! so does the truck


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks made one extra for a Toyota 8mm 1.25".


oldschoolcj5 said:


> looks good! so does the truck


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

This is cool, wish I would have thought of this first.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

very cool


----------



## ETHIKILL (Feb 11, 2010)

SCHWEET! Seriously awesome man. I love the T handle shifter, I always liked my hurst shifters slightly cocked though, found it slightly more comfortable. Nice TACO too.


----------

